# Beton



## Christian (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,
ich hatte gerade eine Idee im anderen Forum gelesen. Kann ich auf die Folie von meinem bepflanzten Koiteich eine sehr dünne Schicht Beton aufbringen, quasi als Schutz vor stark wurzelnden Pflanzen oder könnte das gane schief gehen? Hat jemand so etwas bei sich im Teich angewendet?


----------



## lars (5. Okt. 2004)

hi....

also vor stark wurzelden pflanzen wird dich auch keine dünne betonsicht retten können. wo liegt denn genau dein problem, kann dir noch nicht so ganz folgen ?!?

gruß lars


----------



## Christian (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo lars,
ich finde es mit einer dünnen Betonschicht mit Sand irgendwie schöner als nur schwarze Folie! Mal der Link:


----------



## lars (5. Okt. 2004)

na ja der trick will sich mir noch nicht erschließen, aba vieleicht jemand anders...


----------



## Leon (5. Okt. 2004)

Die Frage scheint doch zu sein: Was heißt denn dünn?

Reden wir von nem Zentimeter, dann wird dieser gewiß nicht armiert werden und hier und da reißen; da können dann die Wurzel bestimmt auch wieder durch.

Sollte die Schicht dicker sein, dann muß erst recht ne Armierung rein und reden wir schon mal schnell von 3-4 cm. und ob das neue Gewicht in Verbindung mit dem Wasserdruck so prickelnd für die Folie ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Sorry, aber ich versteh es halt nicht so wirklich   :cry:


----------



## karsten. (5. Okt. 2004)

*re*



			
				Christian schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es mit einer dünnen Betonschicht mit Sand irgendwie schöner als nur schwarze Folie!



Hallo
stimmt , eine sichtbare schwarze Folie 
am Teich wäre wirklich ein Kardinalfehler 

aber 

eine dünne Betonschicht oben drauf zu pappen
mit Sicherheit der aller falscheste Weg !
Es gibt hunderte Links zu dem Problemen mit Beton im Teich oder Aquarium . 
Ganz abgesehen von den mechanischen Schwierigkeiten so eine Schicht herzustellen und zu erhalten.

Bei meinen Teichen war ich eigentlich erst so halbwegs zufrieden
als KEINE Folie am Teich mehr zu sehen war .
 Ganz ohne Beton !
(auf der Wasserseite der Folie )

schönen Abend


----------



## Berndt (5. Okt. 2004)

> ich finde es mit einer dünnen Betonschicht mit Sand irgendwie schöner als nur schwarze Folie!



Hallo, Christian!

Ich habe es bei einem Teil meines Teiches so gemacht. Dieser Teil ist ca 1 Meter tief. Es ist ein Übergangsbereich vom flachen Wasser in den tieferen Bereich. Habe dort 900g Vlies verlegt, aufgerauht und mit einer sehr dünnen Betonschicht versehen und tw. 5-8mm große Flußkieselsteine hineingedrückt. Ob man es aus optischen Gründen machen will oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ich fand es die beste Möglichkeit, eine Stelle zu schaffen, auf der man im Wasser stehen kann, ohne auf einer rutschigen Folie stehen zu müssen oder Substrat aufzuwirbeln bzw. in den tieferen Bereich zu befördern.

Nachteil dieser "Bauweise" konnte ich keinen feststellen, höchstens, dass das Wasser an dieser Stelle nicht "so strahlend olivgrün" ist.

Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## lars (6. Okt. 2004)

Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Übergangsbereich vom flachen Wasser in den tieferen Bereich. Habe dort 900g Vlies verlegt, aufgerauht und mit einer sehr dünnen Betonschicht versehen und tw. 5-8mm große Flußkieselsteine hineingedrückt.



hm die stelle kann man dann aba nicht betreten, oder ???

gruß lars


----------



## Christian (6. Okt. 2004)

hallo Lars, karsten, Leon und Berndt,
die Argumente gegen Beton stimmen und ich werde lieber darauf verzichten, vielleicht kommt aber eine Schicht in den Pflanzenfilter den ich nächstes Jahr baue!


----------



## Berndt (6. Okt. 2004)

@Lars:

Sicher kann man die Stelle betreten, dazu habe ich sie ja gemacht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt: "Übergangsbereich" ist eben diese zusätzliche (ca 1 meter breite ) Stufe. Das Körpergewicht ist bei dieser Wassertiefe ja nur unwesentlich höher als der Wasserdruck in 1m Tiefe.

@Christian:

Argumente gegen Beton habe ich keine wesentlichen finden können. Was meinst Du?

Beste Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## StefanS (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

zunächst einmal gibt es keine Gründe *für *Beton: Er bringt selbstverständlich nichts in Sachen Dichtheit (da innen aufgebracht) und bei ordentlich verlegter Folie ausserdem nichts in Sachen Stabilität. Warum sollte man ihn dann einbringen ? Es sei denn, man gehört zu denjenigen, die Beton nackt oder mit einer Deckschicht für schöner halten als Folie mit Substrat. In beiden Fällen hat Karsten schon auf das Thema einer gelungen Bepflanzung und Ufergestaltung hingewiesen. Die erhöhte Rutschfestigkeit von Beton wage ich einmal zu bezweifeln, wenn man ihn nicht wie einen Zimmerboden schrubbt. Und das ist schwieriger als Waschbetonplatten proper zu halten. Mit enormem Aufwand gewinnt man also wenig.

Eine dünne, nicht armierte Betonschicht wird reissen und bröckelig werden. Dann hat man nun wirklich ein Problem. Beton auf Vlies würde ich über die Zeit beobachten wollen: Auch hier bezweifle ich, dass man ein hinreichend festes Verbundmaterial erhält. Bricht der Beton, haftet aber noch am Vlies, ist das auch scheusslich.

Ich nehme an, dass Du die Betonfläche mit einem Schlammsauger (und Bürste gegen die Algen) immer sauber hältst. OK, mir persönlich liegt das schon unter optischen Gesichtspunkten überhaupt nicht - aber das ist Geschmacksache. Biologisch aber ist der Wert (auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt grösseren Wasservolumens) gleich null.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christian (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,
ich muss Stefan zu stimmen, ich habe keine vorteile in Beton gesehen!


----------



## Berndt (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo StefanS,

Christians Frage lautete, ob man auf die Folie eine dünne Schicht Beton auftragen kann, und ich habe meine Erfahrungen geschildert.
Du schreibst mir (ich habe eigentlich selbst keine Frage gestellt und wollte nur Christian eine Antwort geben) dass Beton in Sachen Dichtheit und Stabilität nichts bringt, das ist wohl klar und wurde von mir nie angezweifelt. Ich finde auch Beton nicht schöner als Substrat auf Folie, ferner schrubbe ich meinen Teich nicht wie einen Zimmerboden und wenn Du annimmst, dass ich Teich mit Schlammsauger und Bürste "sauber" halte, dann........no comment.

Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich mir (wie wohl jeder hier im Forum) beim Teichbau alles hunderte Male überlegt habe. Bei der diskutierten Bodenfläche handelt es sich um 2-3% der Gesamtfläche meines Teiches, um einen Teil, der beim "Badebetrieb", den es ohnehin nur sehr selten gibt, begangen wird und wo ich befürchtete, dass dadurch Substrat durch das Betreten nicht liegen bleibt.

Und eben auf dieser Stelle habe ich wie erwähnt 900er Vlies aufgetragen, aufgerauht und dünn eingespachtelt. Und wenn jemand fragt, ob so etwas geht habe ich darauf mit "JA" geantwortet. In bin in keinster Weise "PRO BETON" eingestellt, ich glaube sogar, dass ich einen sehr "naturnahen" Teich gestaltet habe. Obwohl erst heuer im Sommer angelegt, wimmelt es nur so von Wasserflöhen und anderen Lebewesen..(dank Verzicht eines Filters, das Wasser ist trotzdem-ich glaube sogar gerade deswegen-sehr klar und schwebealgenfrei)..und 98%der Bodenfläche sind zementfrei.


Ich verlange nicht, dass Du mir Recht gibst (bin natürlich auch nicht beleidigt, falls das jetzt so ausschaut), aber wenn jemand nach Erfahrungen mit "Beton am Grund" fragt, kann ich nur sagen, wie ich es gemacht habe, und dass es auch nicht "scheusslich" aussieht, wenn man es geschickt anstellt, dass man in den noch nassen Beton Sand bzw feinen Kies eindrückt. 

Du schreibst "biologisch ist der Wert einer Betonfläche gleich null".....wenn auch 100% richtig, so hast Du schon hilfreichere Weisheiten von Dir gegeben.

Und jetzt fass das bitte alles richtig auf, ich bin weder agressiv noch streitsüchtig, aber irgendwie schien es mir, als hättest Du Dich total in meine kleine "Zementspachtelfläche" verbissen.  

Ausserdem findest Du "naturagart" Ideen meist gut, Norbert Jorek empfiehlt für einen Schwimmteich (was meiner ja erst in 2. Linie ist) genau diese Vorgangsweise.

So, jetzt such ich noch das Bild eines Besuchers, den ich heute im Teich gesehen habe (er sitzt auf lehmiger Erde in 10cm tiefem Wasser im Ufergraben.... weit und breit kein Beton  

Beste Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## StefanS (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich antworten soll, denn ich will nun wirklich keinen Streit.  Ich will auch Deine Betonfläche nicht schlecht reden. Selbstverständlich sehe auch ich Fälle (z.B.  bei einem Schwimmteich   ), wo eine solche Fläche sehr wohl Sinn macht - in mehr als nur einer Hinsicht. Vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen. Als allgemeine Empfehlung auch für  kleine und vor allem naturnahe Teichen würde ich das nämlich nicht stehen lassen wollen (und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Norbert Jorek das tut - oder habe ich da etwas überlesen ?).

Aber deshalb schreibe ich gar nicht, sondern wegen des Putzens und Schrubbens. Du tust nämlich gut daran, Dir das vorzunehmen - wenn nicht in diesem Jahr, dann ab dem nächsten. Dein Teich ist ja gerade neu angelegt. Du wirst selbst verfolgen können, wie die Betonfläche mit haftenden Algen überzogen und von Schlick überdeckt wird. Dass sieht nach gar nicht langer Zeit so aus wie Folie mit Substrat, wenn nicht gereinigt wird. Das wäre ja noch nicht schlimm, aber veralgte und mit Schlick bedeckte Kiesel in Beton werden rutschiger als Folie mit Substrat. Und wenn man dann rutscht, stützt man sich auch mit der Handfläche ab - kein  echtes Vergnügen.

Übrigens: Wunderschönes Foto vom Molch !  Bei mir habe ich zuletzt einen im Frühjahr gesehen und würde mir viel mehr davon wünschen. Denn offenbar lieben sie Froschlaich   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Berndt (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit einer ehrlichen Meinung einen Streit zu entfachen bewerte ich mit annähernd 0%.
Dass es wenige Fälle geben kann, wo Beton Sinn macht, darin sind wir uns auch einig, grundsätzlich ist Beton natürlich abzulehnen und auch nicht notwendig. Was Norbert Joreks Empfehlung anbelangt verweise ich auf seine spezielle Schwimmteichbroschüre, ich will hier nicht fremdes geistiges Eigentum verbreiten und  finde, der Verfasser hat das Recht auf Bezahlung seiner Ideen.

Was Putzen und Schrubben anbelangt: Wenn das wirklich eintritt, was Du schreibst, bringe ich auf diese Fläche auch Substrat auf und das Thema Beton ist endgültig erledigt.

Und leider kann ich nicht aus meiner Haut und ich muss noch folgenden Satz anfügen  : Kann es sein, dass Du ein kleiner Schwarzmaler bist und dadurch einiges übersiehst? Die berühmte Betonstelle befindet sich in 1 Meter Wassertiefe, wenn man dort steht wiegt man ja fast nichts mehr und falls man wirklich rutscht, rutscht man IM Wasser, es gibt dort NUR Wasser, es gibt nichts zum Aufstützen, keine Handgelenksverletzungsmöglichkeiten......

Der Molch ist selbst zugewandert (er ist nicht der einzige), auch viele __ Feuersalamander und einige Teichfrösche.

Beste Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## StefanS (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Berndt,

mag sein, vielleicht sehe ich zu schwarz - obwohl ich grundsätzlich absoluter Optimist bin, denn sonst hätte ich vermutlich in Südfrankreich keinen Teich gebaut   . Teiche kann man hier wirklich suchen, weil die Einheimischen die Algenproblematik ziemlich pessimistisch sehen   .

Ich habe gerade wie blöd gesucht, aber ein bestimmtes Foto nicht gefunden (vielleicht war das auch gar nicht hier im Forum). Also missbrauche ich eines von Thorsten (und hoffe, dass er mir nicht böse ist). Es stammt zudem aus seinem Pflanzenfilter, was m.E. aber am Thema nichts ändert. So wie auf dem Foto unten sehen üblicherweise Kiesflächen nach einem Jahr aus. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde ja wohl auch etwas nicht stimmen. Wenn man dann nicht "schrubbt" und noch ein Weilchen wartet, ist von der Fläche nichts mehr zu erkennen, bei reinem Kies (ohne Beton) sickert der Mulm zwischen die Steine und verbackt sie zu einer nur noch sehr schwer zu entfernenden Masse.

Tommi müsste mit seinem Steinteich auch noch einiges zum Thema beitragen können.

Klar, wenn Jorek das auf Schwimmteiche bezieht, macht das auch Sinn: Sandstrand hält kaum, rutscht in den Teich und wird von den Katzen liebend gern als Klo missbraucht. Glatter Beton passt optisch nicht zu einem naturnah angelegten Schwimmteich. Da ist Kies auf Beton schon eine Alternative, wobei die Verbindung mit Vlies schon ein sehr interessantes Verbundmaterial (sagt man das so ?) ergibt. Ich hoffe, dass es über die Jahre hält.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo ihr Betonbauer   ,

in an Betracht der Steinwüste und/oder Beton im Teich kann ich dir Berndt nur sagen, die Algen haften bestens dran. Mittlerweile ist Pfütze 1 zumindest auf dem Boden teilsaniert, der Rest folgt auch noch.

Aber nicht nur, das dort Algen schön und fest dran festhalten, auch geben die Steine wie sicher auch dein Beton Stoffe ans Wasser ab, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann (zwar wird dies aufgrund meines Sandsteines vom Werk und eines Apos verneint, aber irgendwas iss da).

Ich kann nur sagen Vorsicht mit Beton/Steinen .... wenn Algen beginnen, wirste nicht mehr froh. Lieber einen Flecken mit dicker Substratschicht inkl. doppelt gelegten Vlies, das ist besser, m.E.


----------



## Digicat (16. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe auch einen betonierten Grund (die Teichbau-Firma machte das eben so), wüßte nichts daran auszusetzen bei meinem Schwimmteich. Die Algen halten sich in Grenzen, liegt wohl daran das nicht sehr viele Nährstoffe im Teich vorhanden sind, die Wasserwerte sind auch o.k.
Also warum Pro oder Contra, Ich für meine Person bin mit meinem naturnahen "Schwimmteich" sehr zufrieden (siehe "meine Gallery"). Was in 10 Jahren passiert weis ich nicht, höffe aber das die ca. 4cm Betonschicht die Folie nicht zerstören wird. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Foto1: beim Betonieren
Foto2: der gelbe Grund ist mit Farbe gestrichener Beton


----------

